# Kettenspanner... Ja oder Nein?



## Freerider 92 (28. Dezember 2009)

Hey!

Da mein trialrad jetzt endlich fertig ist will ich natürlich auch damit fahren aber das geht nicht wenn beim reintreten die kette rausspringt weil sie so locker sitzt...
Wenn ich ein Kettenglied mehr rausnehme steht die kette sehr stark unter spannung ist das schlimm?
Ich wollte mir eigentlich keinen Kettenspanner holen!

lg Tobi


----------



## hst_trialer (28. Dezember 2009)

da du scheinbar keine horizontalen ausfallenden hast, kommst du um einen kettenspanner nicht rum!
man sollte nicht auf notwendiges verzichten. du fährst ja auch nicht ohne rahmen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## basti138 (28. Dezember 2009)

Klick

Edit: Was für ein Ritzel ist denn drin? Hoffentlich keines aus ner Kassette, oder?


----------



## duro e (28. Dezember 2009)

auf jeden fall kettenspanner fahren , ist immernoch das beste .
stramme kette kann plötzlich reißen und der verschleiß ist enorm.
halfnik kette ist glatter selbstmord(eigene erfahrungen).


----------



## Freerider 92 (28. Dezember 2009)

Naja dann werde ich mir wohl oder übel einen Kettenspanner holen müssen...
Hab ein 15 Z Echo Schraubritzel drinne 

Danke für die Antworten!


----------



## Angelo Berlin (31. Dezember 2009)

Also ich hab mit einer Halflinkkette meine Kette ohne Kettenspanner sehr straff bekommen. Das Ergebnis war eine gerissene Kette nach ca. 3 Monaten und ein ausgelutschtes Lager meiner CK Nabe. -> jetzt wieder mit Spanner!


----------



## kamo-i (31. Dezember 2009)

Ich rate auch von HalfLink ab!


----------



## Freerider 92 (2. Januar 2010)

Ja okee dann mit Spanner...
Ich fahre ne KMC K710 (breit) und wollte fragen was ihr mir für nen Kettenspanner empfehlen würdet.


----------



## duro e (2. Januar 2010)

rohloff spanner soll bombig sein , ich bevorzuge aber die point spanner da sie einfach ne ecke billiger sind-


----------



## Eisbein (2. Januar 2010)

74Kinhz selbstbau, weil nicht am schaltauge und hübscher/dezenter.


----------



## Freerider 92 (2. Januar 2010)

Was haltet ihr von dem hier?

http://www.trialmarkt.de/product_info.php/info/p651_Kettenspanner-Echo-Singlespeed.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maxximum (2. Januar 2010)

ich fahre rohloff und bin absolut überzeugt!

so straff wie mit dem spanner hatt ichs noch nie. 
außerdem ist er echt stabil und robust. bin schon xmal mehrmals draufgeknallt - hält.

klar ist er teuer, aber dafür kaufst du auch nur einen pro bikeleben.
der hält länger als der rahmen an dem er dran ist.


----------



## duro e (2. Januar 2010)

den echo spanner kannste vergessen , hast nur probleme mit und die spannkraft überzeugt auch nicht wirklich . also ich würde dir zum rohloff raten.


----------



## Freerider 92 (2. Januar 2010)

Ja aber der is mir zu teuer...
Du hast ja gesagt das der point auch okee ist dann werde ich mir den wohl holen.
http://www.trialmarkt.de/product_info.php/info/p647_Point-Kettenspanner-Singlespeed.html

Wo und wie wird der befestigt?
Ich hab die Nabe:

http://www.trialmarkt.de/product_info.php/info/p794_Echo-TR-HR-Nabe-26---32-Loch--Gewinde.html


----------



## duro e (2. Januar 2010)

am schaltauge wird der point befestigt , nimm aber den mit 2 rollen , oder kürz die kette so das der einrollen spanner sich nur noch minimal bewegen kann und start unter spannung steht .


----------



## Freerider 92 (5. Januar 2010)

Okee hab mir den Point Kettenspanner heute bestellt...
Wenn er montiert ist und alles funzt sag ich bescheid 
Aber so wie ich mich kenne gibt es wieder i-ein problem... 

lg Tobi


----------



## Angelo Berlin (5. Januar 2010)

Ich hatte mit dem Point Probleme, da die Spannung der Feder zu gering war...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pippi (5. Januar 2010)

hab leider erst zu spät in den thread rein geschaut. aber falls du auch die echo nabe fährst, hätte ich dir den echo kettenspanner auf der trialmarkt seite empfohlen. den du schon als link vorgeschlagen hast. die ist zwar kein richitger spanner, sondern eher nur ein halter, da er ja gegen die original hülse ausgetauscht wird und somit zwischen rahmen und nabenkörper eingeklemmt wird. diesen kannst du dann aber einstellen wie du willst. ich hab ihn nach oben wirken lassen. das die kette noch mehr das ritzel umschließt. da rutscht dir die kette garantiert nicht mehr runter.hat zu dem noch einen vorteil, es ist nämlich fast unmöglich diesen kettenspanner zu zerstören durch abrutschen oder gegen die kante knallen etc. aber nur beim nach oben wirkender stellung. kann sein dass du ihn auch mal nachstellen musst, aber ansonsten echt top.


----------



## duro e (5. Januar 2010)

@ angelo 
die alten point spanner hatten ne schlechte feder , hatte den mal -
jan hat die neuen modelle im sortiment , die haben ne aussenliegende feder , spannkraft ist viel besser als beim alten model , fahre den auch damit ich meine fette kette ruhig halten kann ^^. leider hat jan das bild vom alten drin ( ähneln sich auch komplett nur die feder ist der unterschied)


----------



## Freerider 92 (5. Januar 2010)

Hey hab ja den Link zu meiner Nabe geschickt aber hier nocheinmal:

http://www.trialmarkt.de/product_info.php/info/p794_Echo-TR-HR-Nabe-26---32-Loch--Gewinde.html

aber da steht das der echo kettenspanner nur bei 12mm achsen passt ich weiß aber nicht ob meine Nabe 12mm hat... 

Kann einer von euch was dazu sagen weil wenn der echspanner passt kann ich den Kauf noch rückgängig machen und dafür den echo kaufen...


----------



## pippi (7. Januar 2010)

ich will mich nicht zu weit aus dem fenster lehnen, aber bei deiner nabe dürfte dieser echo kettenspanner nicht passen. leider stehen bei dir keine angaben zur achse bzw baujahr. ansonsten kannst du kannst du nur diese naben mit dem kettenspanner verwenden: 
http://www.trialmarkt.de/product_in...8-HR-Nabe-26--disk--32-Loch--Stecksystem.html
http://www.trialmarkt.de/product_in...180-08-HR-Nabe-26---32-Loch--Stecksystem.html

du kannst jan aber auch anrufen falls du dir unsicher bist.


----------



## Trialmaniax (7. Januar 2010)

Oder du machst es so wie ich und bestellt dir ne Atomz AKT 2 Nabe+den Spanner vom Atomz Quark und bastelst das drann. Teuer aber sehr gut!


----------



## Freerider 92 (7. Januar 2010)

Oh man hab ich ein Glück!!!
Ich hab beim trialmarkt angerufen und der Spanner hätte tatsächlich nicht auf meine Nabe gepasst und dann bekam ich die E-mail das mein Paket versand wurde...
Aber ich hab schnell noch ne E-mail geschickt das sie mir den Echo kettenspanner gegen den Point tauschen sollen und das hat dann zum Glück noch geklappt 
Also nochmal alles gut gegangen 

Wenn alles fertig ist stelle ich die Bilder rein 

lg Tobi


----------

